#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه امید اکبری (قطعات کامپیوتر) >  >  درخواست ماسفت BSC0901NSATMA1

## sunboys

سلام ماسفت به شماره  BSC0901NSATMA1 مورد نیاز است 
البته در لینک زیر وجود دارد 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32855509268.html

که سایت خارجی است

----------

